# Tshirts without label



## threecreative (Nov 23, 2009)

HI!
New in this forum, new in the world of tshirts.
Looking for making my own brand with tshirt, printing my own designs, and sell them from my e-shop.
Anybody knows where can i found blank tshirts in various colours without a collar label. 
Have found many brands like BC, AA, Gildan, Hanes, Fruit of the Loom but all are with a collar label.
Thanks

ps. sorry for my bad english...


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Bare Apparel does not have a neck label.


----------

